# Temporary Rehoming in Plymouth / Devon area?



## Sam Williams (Nov 2, 2015)

Hello,

My name is Samantha Williams and I have a 6 and a half year old male cat called Zach who is my pride and joy and has been with me his whole life. I was looking for some advice as I am in a tricky situation. I am having to go abroad to work for 6 -12 months and had made suitable arrangements for Zach to be looked after by a friend, but she has just announced a new arrival to the family thus sadly cannot look after Zach anymore for the period in which I am away. I am looking for some advice as what to do in this situation and if there is anyone you could recommend that would be able to help me with finding someone who would be willing to temporarily foster my cat so I do not have to give him up for sale permanently? Obviously I would cover all costs involved.


Many thanks and I look forward to hearing from you,


Sam.


----------

